# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  máy CNC 4 trục

## chicua1

Mọi người cho em hỏi một vài vấn đề vơi ạ
Em đang định làm trục thứ 4 cho máy cnc với mục đích là trục xoay tiện:
1. Em xài động cơ là 86CME85 thì nên xài tỉ số truyền bao nhiêu với hộp số ạ( nếu có thể thì gợi ý cho em loại hộp số nào trên thị trường phù hợp với ạ)
2. Đầu chống tâm thì nên xài loại nào ( nếu có thể thì cho em xin một số loại chống tâm phù hợp lun ạ)
Cảm ơn mọi người.

----------


## suu_tam

> Mọi người cho em hỏi một vài vấn đề vơi ạ
> Em đang định làm trục thứ 4 cho máy cnc với mục đích là trục xoay tiện:
> 1. Em xài động cơ là 86CME85 thì nên xài tỉ số truyền bao nhiêu với hộp số ạ( nếu có thể thì gợi ý cho em loại hộp số nào trên thị trường phù hợp với ạ)
> 2. Đầu chống tâm thì nên xài loại nào ( nếu có thể thì cho em xin một số loại chống tâm phù hợp lun ạ)
> Cảm ơn mọi người.


Con đó kéo được 2-4 cái hộp số 1/20. Cứ mua hộp số trục vít nhôm 050 tỷ lệ 1/20 mua 2->4 con về mắc nối tiếp với nhau là được.

----------


## imechavn

Cũng tùy thuộc vào kích thước và khối lượng hàng bác định gia công nữa!

----------


## suu_tam

> Cũng tùy thuộc vào kích thước và khối lượng hàng bác định gia công nữa!


Em đoán bác đó gắn thêm mấy đầu xoay lên cái bàn máy phẳng để đục vài cái trụ.

----------

